# Solved: Computer Doesn't recognize SD Card



## Tallokas (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm not sure where to put this problem so will try here first. I have tried 3 different brands of SD cards and my computer won't recognize any of them. I thought the first card might be bad so exchanged for a different brand and it didn't work either so exchanged again and same problem. When I put the card in it makes the "sound" that the computer recognizes something new. Then I go to My Computer but it doesn't show up at all.

I checked Device Manager and it appears to be there. It shows up as Multi Flash Reader USB Device and it says the device is working properly but my computer (win7) doesn't recognize it. 

The card I am using in my camera now works fine and the computer recognizes it and it's not the end of the world but would like to use the new card which is 8gb compared to my old 2 gb.

Thanks for your help. I forgot to mention that the new card works fine in the camera.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Double check the specification of the card reader to see if it supports SDHC (4GB +) cards. It may only support SD cards.


----------



## Tallokas (Feb 11, 2004)

It supports SDHC and 4gb+ cards. I checked the original card in my camera (it's probably 5 years old and is a Canon Elf) and it's an SD card. I took a picture with the new SDHC card and all was ok. I could pull the picture up so I'm assuming everything was working with the new card but for some reason the computer just won't recognize it even thought device manager says it's there.

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

At the risk of causing you a small and possibly wasted expense (for which I apologise in advance) I would be tempted to try a different card-reader, of course checking that it too is compatible with SDHC (4GB >>) cards before buying it.


----------



## Tallokas (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestion and I have thought about trying that. The original card that came with my camera works with the card reader only the new cards won't work. But it's worth a try!


----------



## Tallokas (Feb 11, 2004)

I took your advice and tried with a new card reader and if works!! 

Thanks for your help!


----------

